# Angleton, TX - PREGNANT, Last Day 7/10



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

10-65-0660 
*German Shepherd Dog *

*Medium







Adult







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 10-65-0660 *

body {font-family:helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:12px;} a.stbar.chicklet img {border:0;margin-right:3px;vertical-align:middle; margin-top: 1px} a.stbar.chicklet {text-decoration:none; }   
 




Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About 10-65-0660*


OUR SITE IS FOR THE PURPOSE OF HELPING FIND MISSING LOVED ONES OR FOR RESCUE GROUPS TO HELP SAVE FROM OUR FACILITIES. WE DO NOT ADOPT TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC. THIS GIRL IS VERY PREGNANT. WILL BE HAVING THEM ANY TIME. SHE IS NOT FRIENDLY. SHE WILL GROWL AND MAY POSSIBLY EVEN BITE. HOWEVER, SHE DOES SHOW SOME SIGNS OF WANTING THE GENTLE TOUCH. SHE COULD BE THE WAY SHE IS BECAUSE SHE IS FIXING TO HAVE PUPPIES AND IN THIS SETTING. IF YOU ARE WILLING TO TRY WITH HER, PLEASE CONTACT ME ASAP. I NEED TO KNOW, FOR WE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO HOLD HER MORE THAN THREE DAYS, AND HOPE SHE DOES NOT GO INTO LABOR BEFORE THEN. WILL DO EARLY EMERGENCY RELEASE TO RESCUE. CAME IN 7-6-10 PD DATE 7-10-10 

*My Contact Info*



Brazoria County Sheriffs Office Livestock /Animal Control
Angleton, TX
979-388-2365
 

Email Brazoria County Sheriffs Office Livestock /Animal Control
See more pets from Brazoria County Sheriffs Office Livestock /Animal Control
 Share on Facebook


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor frightened Momma girl - I'd be growling too if I found myself in her situation..... couldn't they even give her a blanket to lie on?
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

poor poor girl( I hope someone can get her out


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

So sad, I hope someone can help her and her babies.​


----------



## Catori (Jul 5, 2010)

I hope someone is able to help this girl and babies.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

She and her babies only have until tomorrow..........sad bump 
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Houston, TX has a german shepherd rescue organization... Maybe they can help?


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Ugh I feel so bad for her. If I could afford to care for puppies and stuff and had transport she could stay here in my basement ( no not the creepy kind in the movies lol). I really hate to see her so scared and pregnant its awful.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, man.........I guess I should call.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just called them, and they stated that a rescue that specializes in aggressive dogs are going to pick her up. Will call back Monday or Tuesday to double check. 

Whew..... would have had to have been super nice to hubby this weekend if I brought home another 'handfull'. :hammer:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I doubt that she's aggressive - just frightened and defensive. She also might not be feeling great.... I hope that wherever she is going they will be kind to her and her babies.........
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

